# iPad, iPod, iTunes, etc. - prononciation



## SwissPete

Bonjour,

Comment, en français, prononce-t-on le « i » de iPad, iPod, iTunes, iEtc ?

Merci d’éclairer ma lanterne.


----------



## Grop

Bonjour, autour de moi, on le prononce à l'anglaise.


----------



## tilt

De même pour moi !


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut SwissPete,



Grop said:


> Bonjour, autour de moi, on le prononce à l'anglaise.


Majoritairement avec de l'aïl chez moi aussi. Mais occasionnellement je les entends avec un i.


----------



## SwissPete

Merci à tout le monde, et bonne fin de semaine.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour,

Je crois que la prononciation "i" ne s'entend plus beaucoup, la prononciation anglaise s'est répandue, mais du temps du seul ipod, il n'était pas rare de l'entendre prononcer "à la française". (même dans les magasins à New York ).


----------



## Lacuzon

Serais-je encore le seul à prononcer i ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, Lacuzon, tu es vraiment tout seul sur ce coup-là!  Je prononce en effet également à l'anglaise.


----------



## Lacuzon

Flûte alors! C'est probablement à cause de e-mail, e-document, e-commerce, e-xxx... Du coup je prononce tous les anglicismes i-quelque chose.


----------



## luklamainfroide

Sois tranquille Lacuzon, nous sommes plusieurs dans ce cas là.
Je prononce également le "i" à la française, comme certaines de mes connaissances.
N'y aurait-il point là-dessous une certaine forme de snobisme ?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Entendu dans la bouche d'une journaliste hier soir dans une émission consacrée à Steve Jobs : i-pod mais aïe-pad...


----------



## Nicomon

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Entendu dans la bouche d'une journaliste hier soir dans une émission consacrée à Steve Jobs : i-pod mais aïe-pad...


 Tiens, c'est drôle. Sans être journaliste... c'est aussi ce que je dis. Et puis je dis i-mac, mais aïe-tunes. 

Peut-être parce que _pod _et _mac_ sonnent moins anglais que _pad_ et _tunes_?


----------



## Fred_C

Bonjour,
À mon avis, la seule raison, c’est le plus grand nombre de publicités  qu’on entend à la télévision pour un i-pad que pour un i-pod qui influence les gens.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Nico,

Je pense exactement comme toi, surtout pour _pod_.  La pénétration de l'i-pod dans les foyers français (et québécois ?) a été quand même bien plus grande et rapide, surtout chez les jeunes, que celle de l'i-pad, de nos jours. On s'approprie sûrement sans doute plus facilement le nom d'un produit en francisant sa prononciation quand il est si répandu. Non ? Et le plus jeune public n'a pas forcément l'habitude d'utiliser la prononciation anglaise d'emblée (sauf matraquage publicitaire avec prononciation anglaise à l'appui, comme le fait remarquer justement Fred_C)...


----------



## tilt

En toute logique, ceux qui disent un_ "i"-pod_ ou un _"i"-mac _devraient dire un _"e"-mail_ !


----------



## Nicomon

tilt said:


> En toute logique, ceux qui disent un_ "i"-pod_ ou un _"i"-mac _devraient dire un _"e"-mail_ !


 Non Monsieur.  Parce que_ mail_, c'est un mot anglais et qu'on ne mélange pas les deux.. alors que_ pod _et _mac_ ne sont pas des substantifs, comme tel.   
 S'il y a _touch_, au bout, je dis _aïe pod_.Mais de toutes façons, moi je dis _courriel_.


----------



## Xence

Moi, je prononce _i-machin_ à la française, et je dis _courriel _à la québecoise. C'est grave, docteur ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Nicomon said:


> Peut-être parce que _pod _et _mac_ sonnent moins anglais que _pad_ et _tunes_?


 Je dois dire que je ne vois guère de différence entre _pod_ et _pad_; les deux sonnent aussi anglais l'un que l'autre pour moi…


Nicomon said:


> Non Monsieur.  Parce que_ mail_, c'est un mot anglais et qu'on ne mélange pas les deux.. alors que_ pod _et _mac_ ne sont pas des substantifs, comme tel.


_Mac_ est certes un nom propre, mais _pod_ est bel et bien un substantif, Madame .


----------



## Nicomon

Maître Capello said:


> _Mac_ est certes un nom propre, mais _pod_ est bel et bien un substantif, Madame .


Ben coudonc... tu me l'apprends. Je confesse mon ignorance. Je connaissais la racine (pied/foot),  mais je pensais que le POD de iPod était un acronyme.  


> A pod is a small object that holds things  like a pea pod or a seed pod, in this case the pod holds music.


  Je dirai donc _ail pod_.  Mais je continuerai de dire  _i Mac_.


----------



## tilt

_Mac _est l'abréviation de _Mcintosh_, gamme d'ordinateurs ayant pris le nom d'une variété de pomme issu lui-même d'un patronyme quand même typiquement britannique...

Ceci dit, ce débat est un peu vain. Même si autour de moi ceux qui disent "aïe" sont nettement plus nombreux, il y a quelques personnes qui disent "i", effectivement. On retrouve le même phénomène avec le nom _Spider-Man_.


----------



## Nicomon

tilt said:


> _Mac _est l'abréviation de _Mcintosh_, gamme d'ordinateurs ayant pris le nom d'une variété de pomme issu lui-même d'un patronyme quand même typiquement britannique...


 Ben... j'espère que tu ne pensais pas me l'apprendre. 

De toutes façons, comme je ne suis pas tombée sous le « charme » de ces gadgets, je n'ai pas souvent à le dire. Autour de moi aussi, les aïe sont nettement plus nombreux... sauf pour i Mac.  Comme le « i » veut dire « internet » (enfin, c'est ce que j'ai lu), je pense qu'on peut le franciser. 

Mais je prononce _Spaildeurman. Pas spidère. _


----------



## Embonpoint

Je suis allée recemment dans le magasin Apple à Paris. Ils disent tous aïe pad. J'ai commencé par le prononcer i pad et le vendeur m'a corrigé.


----------



## Grop

En même temps, c'est bien normal pour les employés d'Apple de respecter les consignes à ce sujet .

De mon côté je préfère clairement dire aïe, pour ne pas confondre avec le e d'email (puisque je ne dis pas courriel) ou d'autres choses qui commencent par ce e d’électronique.

(Ceci dit je travaille dans l'informatique).


----------

